# Balance Bike Brakes - Addition



## dhd.evans (17 Apr 2020)

We got my youngest a Dawes Lil' Duchess for her Birthday a while ago:







She's taken her time getting into it but this bloody COVID has means she's keener to go on it (hurrah) except she doesn't like going fast. Can't stop herself on hills. 

So, i need to fit a v-brake probably. Anyone does this before on a balance bike?


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2020)

Difficult. Even if there is a hole in the top of the fork you won't find a caliper with a long enough reach.
It's always a problem to balance when going slow, you really need a bit of speed. She'll get there eventually.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2020)

She'll learn to stop. Kids learn very quick. So stop worrying.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Apr 2020)

Not a v-brake but might be possible to fit a caliper rim brake from a cheap bmx or similar. You will then have to face the problem of her little hands not being able to reach the lever and then not being strong enough to squeeze it.
As @ianrauk says, don't sweat it. She'll work out pretty quickly that putting her feet down will stop her nicely (but will wear out the soles of her shoes so be prepared! ).


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> She'll learn to stop. Kids learn very quick. So stop worrying.





I like Skol said:


> As @ianrauk says, don't sweat it. She'll work out pretty quickly that putting her feet down will stop her nicely (but will wear out the soles of her shoes so be prepared! ).



Oh, i'm not worried about her trying to stop - she just won't pick up enough speed. "It's too fast!" she moans. Meanwhile i'm hurtling down dual carriageways at 30mph+...


----------

